# duck call advice...



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok so i have been messing around with some calls and have been talking to a few friends that guide and such and well i am trying to find a call that is good and raspy that doesnt require much if any extra voice or grunt behind it...i have a very deep voice as it is and when it comes to my calling and any voice into a call is too much. Im not neccessarily looking to break the bank, but i am looking to get a good call that lasts. I like the sounds of the RNT calls but they just require a college student to save some money to afford haha. Got any ideas? I am willing to buy used calls as well if anyone has any theyre trying to get rid of....


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

You may want to give Charles over at Cadence Duck Calls a call. He makes a call out of delrin that costs $50 bucks as well as acrylics that go for $130. He is a straight up guy who will be honest with you.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

The Nag at acadmey $19.00 you can't beat it.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

JB Custom Calls... Best duck calls i've ever picked up and i've ran all of them.

http://www.jbcustomcalls.com/home.html


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Duck commander.. no voice needed just add spit

Brown sugar for flooded timber
Camo max for all the rest


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Get with this guy

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=247548


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

i have 15 or so calls, I am by no means an expert. I have a few expensive calls that stay home. The Primos Nag and then a new one Quackhead Calls which is the plastic version made by RNT calls. The J Frame is a very easy blowing call and its $20-$25.

http://www.quackheadcalls.com/


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions! now my next question....is it really worth spending the big bucks for? ive blown on a few of the higher dollar calls and compared them with the lower end calls and i can definitely hear a difference in the sound and such. for those that spend the big money for them, how did you justify spending that much on a call?


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

How do you justify spending any money in this day and age on our sport? You don't. You just do it because you enjoy it. Go buy a dr-85 for ten bucks then. You'll be happy with that too. I know I was once upon a time.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

KappaDave said:


> How do you justify spending any money in this day and age on our sport? You don't. You just do it because you enjoy it. Go buy a dr-85 for ten bucks then. You'll be happy with that too. I know I was once upon a time.


i totally understand what youre saying....i just spend $150 on a jacket that I was supposed to use on a wisconsin hunt this fall and the hunt fell thru and now i have a 4 in 1 jacket that will probably get used twice this season? lol


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

KappaDave said:


> Go buy a dr-85 for ten bucks then. You'll be happy with that too. I know I was once upon a time.


Yep. I still am. It has been on my lanyard for 22 years. The barrel is held together with packing tape and will pinch my lip, but it sounds great. The high dollar calls can sound great in the hands of pros, but a regular guy will not make that call any better than an off the shelf call. Go get a $100+ call if you want to impress people, but a duck doesn't know the difference. You wil kill more ducks with a whistle than a mallard call anyways IMO.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm no pro by any means but have found a few tips to that have increased my performance so here's my .02
1) Be where the birds want to be they don't care how much you spend.
2) Find what call fits your style and dynamics. A friend picked up a primo's wench and the call sounds really good for him, so I bought one and discovered the backpressure is really off for my style and ended up giving it away shortly after. 
3) Ill never spend more than $30 on a call and the reason is simple.. I don't have to, but there are some that do and that's ok too. If you are ever out and hear one that you like ask if you can try it out.. You might just save some culling $$.


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Crw910 said:


> thanks for all the suggestions! now my next question....is it really worth spending the big bucks for? ive blown on a few of the higher dollar calls and compared them with the lower end calls and i can definitely hear a difference in the sound and such. for those that spend the big money for them, how did you justify spending that much on a call?


you can hear the difference and my RNT "Original" Acrylic is great, but they are harder to blow then plastic or some wood calls in my opinion. If you starting out I would by a few cheap calls and get some calling CD's before I would spend the moeny on a high dollar call.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

It don't matter what it cost IF the reed sticks, I hate when that happens....WW


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

KappaDave said:


> JB Custom Calls... Best duck calls i've ever picked up and i've ran all of them.
> 
> http://www.jbcustomcalls.com/home.html


They are very good calls and are priced very resonable for a custom duck call. You may also want to take a look at Hayes calls as well.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

On a budget, there are a few that I like. Buck Gardner's Double Nasty II. Duck Commander "Willie's Camo Max" or "Sarge" (dont like the cheap wooden 'original'), DR-85 all day. But I did just pick up an Echo XLT and blowing it side by side with the Double Nasty II its a world of difference.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I like buyin new duck calls as much as the next guy, but its as much the indian as the arrow.

I still use a DR-85, a Yentzen/Sureshot (have both the old wooden one and the black plastic), and an old duck commander.

Right now, my lanyard has a Haydel's blue wing call, a whistle and, a primos of some kind lol. Blow the whistle and the teal call the most.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Excuse me but what is a DR-85?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> I like buyin new duck calls as much as the next guy, but its as much the indian as the arrow.
> 
> I still use a DR-85, a Yentzen/Sureshot (have both the old wooden one and the black plastic), and an old duck commander.
> 
> Right now, my lanyard has a Haydel's blue wing call, a whistle and, a primos of some kind lol. Blow the whistle and the teal call the most.


never perfected the yentzen, but those that have sound great!.... wooden commander for me or an old-style olt's D-2 cut down to perfection for long range hi-balling or windy weather

every federal and state possum cop that's ever busted me have always said, "that's the _best _calling they've ever heard!"........

you should really hear my specklebelly tho!........


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Best inexpensive duck calls for coastal ducks, (OTMs), In my opinion are the Primos Wench and Duck Commanders Jases Duck Picker (or something like that). Both easy to blow and high pitched. Easy to work fast and not too loud. Best Cheap mallard call probably Haydels Redleg. Don't forget a good whistle and a BWT call. Better than a mallard call in lots of situations.


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

go to www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com i have used these calls for years and would suggest you buy one of these custom call. they are decent priced and look and sound great plus the guy who makes them is a 2cooler!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Excuse me but what is a DR-85?


It's Haydels basic double reed Mallard call. Bout 10.99 or so.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Every Cajun I know all use the DR-85. Blows in any condition including full of dip spit and beer lol:cheers:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Kenner18V said:


> Every Cajun I know all use the DR-85. Blows in any condition including full of dip spit and beer lol:cheers:


BT-85 for BWT sounds pretty good too. Turns them on a dime when they pass you by alot of the time


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> Best inexpensive duck calls for coastal ducks, (OTMs), In my opinion are the Primos Wench and Duck Commanders Jases Duck Picker (or something like that). Both easy to blow and high pitched. Easy to work fast and not too loud. Best Cheap mallard call probably Haydels Redleg. Don't forget a good whistle and a BWT call. Better than a mallard call in lots of situations.


Yeah the whistle is my go-to most of the time. Im just starting to really use the mallard right in the marsh (imitating gadwall). I usually stay away from the mallard calls out there. I love being out in the coastal marsh and hearing high-ball hail calls all morning lol...


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

plgorman said:


> BT-85 for BWT sounds pretty good too. Turns them on a dime when they pass you by alot of the time


I have the Dirty rice (don't know model #) but I call to hard for that call. It's a great call for the beginner or a kid.
http://www.haydels.com/pages/duckcalls.html


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Mucho good advice already given. I am a duck call 'ho, not the greatest in the world at running them but I sure have a bunch. Here is my take for somebody just starting to call. 

Other than whistles and some specialty calls, all duck calls are attempting to make the sound of a hen mallard. If you hunt South of say, Centerville/Waco or any other place where you don't see many mallards it's pretty simple - don't blow a mallard call. At least not much. It's not natural and, especially if you are a beginner, will do FAR more harm than good. Less is always more, only call at tailfeathers and wingtips. All that being said, in terms of picking out a starter mallard call I have to go with what many others have already said and suggest a Haydel's DR-85 or Redleg, about 12/30 bucks at Academy respectively. As I said, I have a bunch of duck calls ranging from plastic giveaways to high end acrylics and guess which one never comes off my lanyard? DR-85. Same for most of my hunting buddies. If you choose to go another direction, at least stick with a double reed while starting out. They are alot more forgiving and generally sound alot more like a duck with alot less effort. Single reeds can be made to do alot more things, but generally require more experience to sound right. 

If you hunt in SE Texas and especially if you are starting out, a whistle should be your best friend. There are a bunch of types availible, but I find the style from Duck Commander and Buck Gardner the most versatile. Primos, Wingsetter and a few others have rollers or balls that more easily produce the pintail flutter but I can't ever make a decent widgeon or drake mallard sound come out of them. Replicate the pintail on the straight whistles by rolling your tongue as you blow into the whistle. For a widgeon blow woo-WEE-woo sharply and you are in business. 

Lots of people have mentioned teal calls, especially if you are in a mallardless area and don't want to toot on a whistle all day. I like these as well as the gadwall call made by Duck Commander (I think Haydel's has one too now) for variety. Nothing aggressive with either of these, just a few quacks or grunts mixed in with a whistle and jerk string and you're in bidness!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I gotta just add one more thing. I love the duck commander Gadwall call. You can do a good gad drake with the haydel 4-in-1 whistle if you know what you are imitating but the DC Gadwall even though its ugly usually works wonders on the gads. My buddy got one and I usually let him work the gads. Also the DC wood duck is out of this world. Nothing compares to that sucker with the woodies. There is also a custom made Woody call called the 'bass' or 'base' or something it looks like a harmonica. It does the woody drake. It SOUNDS really good but I cant say i've witnessed results from it. When I get on the DC Woody and my buddy gets on his bass/base we can usually bring them in if they pass us by


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Check out these http://www.hi-bal.com/
Available at Coastal Outdoors on 146 in Mont Belvieu
Some pretty good guides use them.
Not my buckle, my son's.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

no offense jfoster but just b/c you win a calling championship/contest doesnt mean you can call them into the spread...

i've seen a few of those things. Not saying anything about YOU personally you prob call just fine in the field but i've seen some folks win contests that couldnt call a fat girl to a buffet


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

gorman, he's proud of his kid, kinda looks like you're raining on his parade. I'd post it up too...I'm sure he knows there is an unmistakeable difference between competition calling and hunting calling.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

everyone needs a sureshot wood yentzen, a very forgiving and easy call to blow

a duck commander " reacher" for windy days

for nostalgia, an old olt #66


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The Wooden OLT's were the best calls ever made. Thank God for E-Bay. I got 2 new in box a few years back for 40 apiece. I used to like the old mallardtones to. But the OLT is foolproof, loud, and makes the richest hen mallard quack I ever heard. It is deadly on Mallards. Now that this got brought up, I need to get a few more before you cant find them at all anymore. When they changed them to plastic they just were not the same. I turned some mallards last year I would have bet you a hundred they would not come back with my trusty OLT, and pull down high flying passing by flocks all the time. I love the OLT.


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> everyone needs a sureshot wood yentzen, a very forgiving and easy call to blow
> 
> a duck commander " reacher" for windy days
> 
> for nostalgia, an old olt #66


aaahhh, the old Yentzen. After the olt which was a more difficult single reed, the yentzen was on more lanyards in the marshes than any single other call. A real sweet call. Calls real easy, soft or loud.

Most of the high dollar calls cost due to the materials which can be as much for looks.

The key to great waterfowling is the Key to the right gates!!!:redface:


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

jfoster said:


> Check out these http://www.hi-bal.com/
> Available at Coastal Outdoors on 146 in Mont Belvieu
> Some pretty good guides use them.
> Not my buckle, my son's.


No offense gorman but in all honesty i would be posting a picture of my buckle if i won....ive seen champ. callers that couldnt call in groups to save their life...but to be honest if a KID is already winning competitions in college station, which i might add holds a college campus that probably holds one of the largest duck hunter populations in a single town across the state; my hat's off to him! i can only wish to be able to call well enough to even try and compete in competitions.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

turbosdad said:


> The key to great waterfowling is the Key to the right gates!!!:redface:


Great quote and absolutely true!!!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Crw910 said:


> No offense gorman but in all honesty i would be posting a picture of my buckle if i won....ive seen champ. callers that couldnt call in groups to save their life...but to be honest if a KID is already winning competitions in college station, which i might add holds a college campus that probably holds one of the largest duck hunter populations in a single town across the state; my hat's off to him! i can only wish to be able to call well enough to even try and compete in competitions.


I said he is prob good and im sure he is both in the field and on the stage. I'd be proud of my KID winning that buckle too thats pretty awesome. Sry I came off like that. See yall in the marsh. Idk about aTm having the largest waterfowl hunter population though.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Crw910,

It's all about what fits you best!!!

I am a fan of HS Waterfowl calls, my favorite is the Diamondwood Double Reed.

I would think that you would want a double reed call considering the "throat" is already built into a double reed and you have to really talk into a single reed.

I would personally pick a call maker, by there cheapest call and work my way up through their line of calls as I get better. That way you don't have to change your calling style from call to call...


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

plgorman said:


> Idk about aTm having the largest waterfowl hunter population though.


 now that i think about it...im not too sure either...it was probably a big over estimation on my part....but im sorry if i came off a little rude to you as well. It wasn't meant to. See you in the marsh.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Crw910,
> 
> It's all about what fits you best!!!
> 
> ...


That is where im struggling now...ive narrowed it down to RNT, Echo, and primos calls. I really like the sound of all 3 but i cant really decide...I have an RNT single reed and a primos "yo sista" DU edition single reed and it sounds great! Ive blown on a few echo calls at bass pro and have had a few people come up to me and say that it sounded great from across the store so I may get one of them and just try them out to see which one the birds respond to the best? Any other advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Crw if you like Echo after trying a few. Get the Echo XLT. Gets loud on the high end and nasty on the low end. Very versatile call.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

www.fishandhunt.com

Handmade Texas wood and Acrylic...


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

don't even stop until you have a double and a tripple reed yentzen in your hand. Then you will have 2 great calls. Those are about $30.00 a piece.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess all those on here making fun of people for using mallard calls in the marsh haven't actually been hunting long enough (or keeping their mouth closed and ears open often enough) to notice that all those black ducks, or mottled ducks / mexican mallards / etc, sound pretty much exactly like a hen mallard...and last I checked the coastal marsh in Texas is full of them. I doubt it sounds "unnatural" to the ducks - unless you're just not very good at it!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Crw910 said:


> now that i think about it...im not too sure either...it was probably a big over estimation on my part....but im sorry if i came off a little rude to you as well. It wasn't meant to. See you in the marsh.


I would say you are right to assume that they have the biggest duck hunting population.... but dont forget, they have a BUNCH of students period....

And my vote is on a whistle.... easy.... not too busy....

I think the mallard calls are overrated and overused.... not saying they arent effective, as I have one hanging around my neck every morning..... but a simple feed chuckle and a whistle is all I usually bother with...

Of course, when you are on the X, it doesnt matter.... we did a few tests last week while on the X.... there wasnt anything that could keep the birds out of there... trucks, 6 people standing around, nothing.... calling didnt even matter....

I wouldnt suggest dropping a ton of money in a call... they get beat up, lost, stolen... all kinds of stuff....


----------



## ronniesk8 (Aug 25, 2009)

hhmmm mr woolcock


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Category5 said:


> I guess all those on here making fun of people for using mallard calls in the marsh haven't actually been hunting long enough (or keeping their mouth closed and ears open often enough) to notice that all those black ducks, or mottled ducks / mexican mallards / etc, sound pretty much exactly like a hen mallard...and last I checked the coastal marsh in Texas is full of them. I doubt it sounds "unnatural" to the ducks - unless you're just not very good at it!


Is 50 years long enough? You're kinda right. That's why most of us have a mallard call around our necks. That and you can make it sound like other ducks by blowing it softer and quicker and not as much. 
Hen mottled ducks sound a lot like hen mallards - when they talk. Which is usually on a protected roost pond in the evening when a lot of ducks are flying around. Otherwise, they run in much smaller groups than mallards which is why you don't hear them call nearly as much as you would in a good mallard hole. 
Used right a mallard call can be effective on the coast. But blown like you would in a rice field in Arkansas you'll blow out most of these brown ducks.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a few mallards calls in my arsenal as well. I find that simple quacks, feeding chuckles can produce but a whistle can be used on multiple species. I'm not saying that either one is better than the other. But i will say that how you use them can make all the difference in the world. I think "less is more" in most situations.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

plgorman said:


> i've seen a few of those things. Not saying anything about YOU personally you prob call just fine in the field but i've seen some folks win contests that couldnt call a fat girl to a buffet


Really? Then name one. Name a calling contest winner who can't call ducks in the field.

I am fortunate to call some guys friends who are very tallented with duck and goose calls and who have had considerable success in calling contests. To a man every one of them that I know is a demon on birds. If you have the mastery and control of a call needed to win contests, you can call a stinking duck in the field.

And I fully realize that contest calling and field calling are totally different. Trust me, I know that very well. And so do the guys who compete.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I use a single reed mallard call alot on the coast. I use it as intended on mottled ducks and the few mallards we see in the rice fields and prairie ponds. I also can do a high pitch, fast blue wing call, a "tat-tat" gadwall call and a diver call on it. No problem. 

As far as the original question about which calls to try, I have a Gaston Short Barrel I like alot and it is pretty dang raspy. You don't have to use much voice with it, if any, and will still get plenty of rasp. I also have a RNT Daisy Cutter that is real raspy. Takes alot of air to run it though and overall I don't really like it alot but it is raspy. Kappa Dave made a good suggestion for a mid-priced call that has had alot of rave reviews lately. 

What I have found is your best bet when ordering is to talk to the call maker and tell them what you want. If you want alot of rasp, tell them and they will point you to which call in their lineup they can make raspy and they will tune it that way for you. That is part of the reason you buy a custom call vs an off the shelf call. Most will blow some calls for you over the phone even so you can choose. Then when you get it if it isn't just how you like it most will let you send them back to be tweaked on or will help you over the phone in ways to tweak it to sound how you want.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Look at these called Cut Down Game Calls. They are loud and font stop working when wet.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I was bored waiting for my breakfast order when I noticed 6 mallard hens walking around.. Temptation recd the best of me and I put mine to work.. not sure what I said to em but it sure is fun to watch those hens getting all fussy


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

bspeegle said:


> Look at these called Cut Down Game Calls. They are loud and font stop working when wet.


I have played around with cutt down calls a bit (both duck and goose) but i didnt really like his double reed mallard or his snow. Dont get me wrong he is a great guy, ive spent at least an hour each over the past 2 years talking to him at the hunter's extravaganza in houston but i just feel that his calls aren't for me.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats where i met him and we became friends. One year, he sent me a teal call. I have many of duck calls, but i always have my teal and mallard call wit me. I've turned ALOT of ducks with his calls. I've turned ducks that were flaying mok 3 and the guys down the way from use called and they never looked then they get to us and i call and they turned and we got 2 out of the 3. I haven't tried his goose calls. Do you remember which double reed call you had? Cause I know that some of them do suck, but the one I have, i think it would work for you.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

YENTSEN DOUBLE AND TRIPPLE REED


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I bought a Yentzen triple reed, worst sounding call I have. Maybe it is not tuned right but it sure sounds bad. Guess I need to send it back.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

bspeegle said:


> Thats where i met him and we became friends. One year, he sent me a teal call. I have many of duck calls, but i always have my teal and mallard call wit me. I've turned ALOT of ducks with his calls. I've turned ducks that were flaying mok 3 and the guys down the way from use called and they never looked then they get to us and i call and they turned and we got 2 out of the 3. I haven't tried his goose calls. Do you remember which double reed call you had? Cause I know that some of them do suck, but the one I have, i think it would work for you.


 I think it is the "Little Easy"


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I would like to comment on the calling contest Jfosters son was in at College Station. If you notice on the bottom of the buckle is says Best All Round Waterfowl Caller. That contest was put on by Team Real Duck. It is not an Arkansas Style Contest. It is a contest geared around waterfowl hunting. All but one division of the contest is geared to actual hunting and calling conditions. Fosters son had to call mallards, widgeons, pintails, wood ducks, teal and geese to win that buckle. I was there, I was the score keeper........


----------



## Saltwater Junkie (Dec 11, 2009)

RNT calls....All the way!


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Let me look at what kind of call it is and let you know.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Follow the link on Kappa's post to JB's calls site and get in touch with Joe. You can go over to his shop East of Houston. I bet he can get you set up with one you will like.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

One of my mallard calles doesn't have a name on it, but the other one is called the "Dead Timber" double reed and the dead timber is loud and kinda deep. If you still dont like them then try the Buck Gardner Double Nasty II. Or The "Sure - Shot Game Calls" Mallard 650. Its DEEP and will travel a long way.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Mick Lacey puts out a blue acylic one that I use as my go to Mallard call thats awsome in my opinoin, if your looking for custom calls, try revolution calls, he lives over at riverside, and will make one exactly the way you want one to sound.........hope that helps.

K


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

JB Calls, Revolution Calls, Cadence Calls, Cut Down Calls, all these guys can build you a custom call that will fit your style. So can I. If you buy enough factory calls you will also, eventualy, find one that's a fit. No call is going to turn you into a better caller overnight, but the right call for you will allow you to continue to improve.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> JB Calls, Revolution Calls, Cadence Calls, Cut Down Calls, all these guys can build you a custom call that will fit your style. So can I. If you buy enough factory calls you will also, eventualy, find one that's a fit.


And i bet if i did all the math after buying factory calls to find one to fit my style i probably would have spent just as much if not more as a custom made acrylic call huh?


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

If you go to the cut down game calls shop, im sure he could help you find a custom call and give you a discount.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Crw910 said:


> And i bet if i did all the math after buying factory calls to find one to fit my style i probably would have spent just as much if not more as a custom made acrylic call huh?


Not the point I was trying to make, but that's a pretty good point ! I'm not sure what the others charge, but I'm pretty sure for whatever they do charge, they will tune, retune, retune, etc...untill you are happy.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao.......Richard, haven't we done a lot of tuning and retuning?? CRW if you buy all them factory calls you are going to spend a lot more than a custom call. Richard at Tailgunner calls made mine and yes we have spent a little time retuning it to my liking. My avatar is the call Richard made for me and it is the only mallard call on my lanyard.


----------

